# Spencer Lake Officials Investigate Spill



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

https://fox8.com/2019/06/18/state-officials-investigation-chemicals-spilled-into-spencer-lake/


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Makes you wonder how many times they took water from there (or other places) and how much of the chemicals were spilled during those occasions?????


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Very suspicious.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Saw that on the news app this morning, good for the fisherman who called the law on them.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting that.....They teased the story on the news 3 or 4 times (not mentioning the location) and I never got to catch it


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

The company is RWc Inc. I am going to contact their main customers listed on their website to share the news story with them and suggest other fishermen do the same.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Any fish or weeds die off yet? That was a week ago.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I was there....
at 6:15am, the RWc Inc. truck was at the entrance road and the driver was fiddling with something on the back of his truck. He looked at me and high-tailed it out of there, looking very suspicious.
Nobody was at the park, but as I was launching, some guy in a red pick-up pulled up and warned me about a possible spill( wet pavement to the launch). A sheriffs deputy showed up and took a report.
After fishing about 20 mins., a fire crew showed up and told me to move my van.
I paddled back, packed up and went to the west entrance. --Tim


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Good job looking out for our resources Tim!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Wow said:


> I was there....
> at 6:15am, the RWc Inc. truck was at the entrance road and the driver was fiddling with something on the back of his truck. He looked at me and high-tailed it out of there, looking very suspicious.
> Nobody was at the park, but as I was launching, some guy in a red pick-up pulled up and warned me about a possible spill( wet pavement to the launch). A sheriffs deputy showed up and took a report.
> After fishing about 20 mins., a fire crew showed up and told me to move my van.
> ...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job catching them! Gotta keep our fishing waters clean!!!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn! I almost went there last Tuesday but decided to fish Upground Wellington. Caught a lot nice bass!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nail 'em. Throw the book at'em.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Poor Spencer Lake can't catch a break. Used to be my favorite bass/crappie lake...the size and numbers were always well above average.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

http://rwcincorporated.com/
Hope this is them as I wasn't very nice.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Same here! These companies should be held accountable, in a very harsh manner. How many other places is the same thing going on? I can say from experience that these chemicals change the entire ecosystem, stunted fish, vegetation die off, and many other effects.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Mud Puppy said:


> The company is RWc Inc. I am going to contact their main customers listed on their website to share the news story with them and suggest other fishermen do the same.


Good for you! Spencer is a small fishery and needs to be protected! I hope the state comes down on the company big time, as well as the drivers/employees. Sadly, this could be happening in other areas also!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I sent them a message and, that basically said if I'm wrong, my bad. Gave them the contact information for several Federal agencies. And that they won't have to contact these agencies. They will contact you the company and employees. I have heard back from one ,a water quality lab. I wasn't given any pertinent info, only that a major issue is present and under investigation. Whenever the investigation is open to the public, we will be fully informed. I was reminded, these do take time. Closing the lake is being considered, but not sure.


----------



## Tdg23 (Jun 17, 2017)

Spencer had a 100 percent fish kill just in2015. Is it rebounding?
Here is video of Deputy questioning Chem truck driver. Driver practically said - We steal water all the time, never had an issue.
https://fox8.com/2019/06/19/i-team-...pilled-chemicals-at-medina-county-state-park/


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

If nothing comes from this, I sure as hell won't be surprised. I've had my share of idiot's like this. Hazmat trained, and Federally certified. That was just a part of my job.I saved my company well over 600k,in my 6 years on that part. Our plant was next to a chrome plating company, the state EPA monitor would take samples, and show the results. I finally got fed up with him, and called the Feds. Meanwhile our company is getting notices about pending fines. For those that don't know the amount of the first fine... $10,000. That can be negotiable. When the Federal inspector showed up, I told him that he wasn't allowed in the plant. He didn't argue about it, when I told him what was going on next door. Our plant superintendent came down. Things started to happen real fast. A state and fed hazardous teams brought in the FBI, with about a telephone book size of warrants and whatever they would need. Our plant shut down what we could. Next door just locked all the doors and gave no response, I saw about 4 Mexicans jump the fence just before the law got there. The road was closed to all traffic, Timken was across the street, raising all kinds of hell. They were told to leave the area or be subject to investigation also. I was there for 9 hours after my shift. It was surreal, venting tubing ,you name it ,it was there. Finally about 12;15 am the owner pulled up in her 80k Mercedes, she saw the flashing lights, and flood lamps . She tried to make a run for it ...but they had a jump on her. That plant was shut down for over a year. All I know is, there was something like 30 odd charges against them. People that mess with our natural resources should have their heads on a pike! Let the Vultures pick at em'.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I was there fathers day and caught double digits. Mostly dinks

I was also full body in the water. Had to retrieve a rod I knocked over. No chemical burns on me.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I agree with you, especially if you live close by. We grew up fishing Sippo Lake. The lake is very old, even back in 60s.but excited fishing. We also fished Meyer's Lake, up until it was closed to the public. Bass averaged 3 to 4lbs. Crappie up to 17".losing those lakes made us appreciate the fact that we were lucky to have the experience of what great fishing is like.


----------

